# Braided line??



## kentuckybassman (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with braided line since I always use mono or flourocarbon, and I thought about using some braided line.What all can you guys tell me about it as far as strength,stretch,(if any) and does it get too saturated after you use it a while? I know these are kind of silly questions but hey, that's what these forums are for right?  Also what's the best kind of knot to use if your bass fishing?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey you know the old saying... "The only dumb question is the one not asked" With that said.

The only thing I use braided line for is pitching and flipping jigs. It is great for doing this because of the very high abrasion resistance and very low stretch. One bad thing is if you use it allot it will start to "saw" thruogh rod guides but thats after allot of use.

The only knot I use is a palomar knot. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 13, 2007)

I use some form of superline (fused or braided) on nearly every outfit I fish with. I have a spare spool for one reel with some mono on it. I fish 4 pound superline for Crappie all the way up to 80 pound line for Muskie. Lots of intermediate weights for Walleye and Bass.

I prefer Fireline on my spinning reels when the pound test range from 4 to 14 pounds.

I prefer Power Pro on my spinning reels when the pound test goes over 14.

I prefer Power Pro on my casting reels regardless of the pound test.

I did just put some Suffix Performance braid on a casting reel late last June. Its still a little too early to tell but its well on its way to becoming my favorite braided line.

After fishing with superlines I can't go back to mono or flouro. Might as well use a rubberband for your connection to your lure.

I love the zero stretch. I love the added sensitivity. I love that it has no memory. I love that after its broken in it is very soft and supple. I love that I can use the same line for years. I love the high vis colors.

The Palomar knot is probably the best knot to use with superlines. Due to their slick nature, superlines can slip thru on some knots.

Superlines will not saw thru rod guides. That is an old wives tale. First generation superlines contained Kevlar which was quite abrasive and did damage guides. That stigma keeps holding on year after year unfortunately. 

Today's superlines are made from spun polyethelene, which is the same plastic that milk jugs are made from. Its a naturally "waxy" plastic that provides its own lubrication. It is far from abrasive.

Any guide wear experienced from using superlines is actually from dirt clinging to the line which can and does happen with monofilament lines as well. And that only occurs on really low quality guides. Decent quality guides can't even be marred by a file much less dirt or a plastic fishing line.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

I use braided line for my plastic rigs (except senkos and flukes), my jigs, frogs, toads, and thats about it. Braided line is great for these presentations because it is thin but strong, doesn't absorb water, and is very sensitive. It is not good for spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and regular hard-bodied topwaters because the nmo stretch factor easily rips the hooks out of the bass' mouth. Also, when using braided line with hard-bodied topwaters, the line seems to wrap aorund the hook when slack line is left.


----------



## SMDave (Jul 28, 2007)

double post


----------



## cjensen (Jul 28, 2007)

I use Suffix 65 lb braid for topwater frog's, jigs, and heavier plastic worm setups. There is no stretch and it's super sensitive. Just be careful when you hang youre lure up, dont pull too hard or the line in the spool will dig in on itself and you'll have a heckuva mess getting that straightened out.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't used Suffix but probably will next season just to check it out, I've been running Power Pro for quite a while. I love the positive hookset you get with braid, you don't have to rip it just a good solid set and it's in. Also you can feel everything if you're jig, t-rigging, or c-rigging. When I first started using it with grubs in rivers for smallies I got freaked out by the feel, I kept thinking I was getting bit but it was the rocks on the bottom. When you get hit it's a slam! Braid rules, I will still use fluro as a leader if I think fish might be line shy for whatever reason though I've caught fish in gin clean water on yellow braid.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2007)

Nickk - my thoughts and opinion exactly. I always use a floro leader (join it to the braided line with a Seaguar knot https://seaguar.com/Knots_SEA.html) 

Just a confidence thing.


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fireline for spinning reels and Power Pro on baitcasters, mostly 65lb...I use braid for nearly every application...I could never go back to the old stuff...strength and sensitivity just overwhelmingly better with braid...so what is mono?!! :wink: :wink:


----------

